# Colorado trip



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I got back from Colorado last night late. We had a heck of a fun trip and caught lots and lots of fish. I did not catch any wall hangers but I did catch lots of them and for my first time fishing for rainbows and browns I am happy with how I did.

I am copying this post from another forum...

Rebsbud and I spent the last few days in Colorado fishing with JHunter. We left out tuesday morning and drove up to Jeff's house in Southlake. From there we headed out, drove thru the night and arrived at Jeff's house in Breckenridge Colorado just after daylight wed morning. We spent the next four days chasing trout in God's country. Jeff took us around to several different types of fishing spots. We fished beaver ponds, a small meadow stream, a mid-sized meandering trout river and a larger harder running river. We caught fish everywhere we went. We caught most on dry flies but also did some nymph fishing and were succesful all the way around. It was a heck of a learning experience for me having never flyfished for trout before. I have to say I am hooked. I will definitly be doing this as often as I can get out west. The scenery just cannot be beat and the fish were plentiful and cooperative.

Here are a few pics from the trip. The first one is of the beaver ponds we fished the first day and a sample of some of the fish I caught there.








































A beaver in the beaver pond.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Some pics of the little meadow stream we fished.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I think this river was probably our favorite. Mid-sized, meandering and with lots of fish.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

These are some pics from a bigger river we fished. It was a challenge to wade and to fish. We did well on nymphs and the fish were larger on average.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The fellow in the pics is not me, it is the guy who invited me to come up and fish. I snapped a few as he was landing a Blue River trout.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

solid stuff :cheers:


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

man thats awesome! i also just got back from estes park colorado on saturday morning. i only landed 4 rainbows(lost 2) but thats better than the last time i was there(they skunked me the first time)!!! i fished mainly the "fall river", and moraine park and sprague lake! ill post pics when i can! good on ya' for nailing 'em!!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If you ever find yourself in NW New Mexico near Farmington or Bloomfield, fish the San Juan below Navajo Reservoir. You can count on seeing some 20" plus rainbows there. I had one short afternoon to fish it last summer and didn't catch anything, but man no problem seeing mucho fish. You'll also see mucho fisherman too which was not cool.

My brother-in-law


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great photos..


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

salty dog doing fresh. yeesh...


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ish said:


> salty dog doing fresh. yeesh...


Yeah buddy! 40 degrees at night and 75 during the day, what a nice break from a Texas July. I will be back up there, probably next July.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Where in Colorado were you???

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm heading up to Crested Butte for two weeks. Will be hitting the Gunnison, Taylor, and East, at least. Can't wait for some of that 35 to 75 weather!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Where in Colorado were you???
> 
> THE JAMMER


We stayed in Breckenridge and fished from Silverthorn down thru Alma, Fairplay and Hartsell.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Bruce J said:


> I'm heading up to Crested Butte for two weeks. Will be hitting the Gunnison, Taylor, and East, at least. Can't wait for some of that 35 to 75 weather!


Good luck! Between the weather and the scenery you can't really go wrong regardless of what you catch.

I think next summer the family and I am going to go up there for the whole month of July.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

July is pretty close to Heaven up there, but then so is August, September, October and I love to ski too, so I"ll add February, March... It's all good!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm on my way to South Fork, Co. now by way of Red River, NM. Should be in Red River tomorrow and South Fork in a couple of weeks. Plan on staying until it cools off in Texas. Last year fishing the Rio Grande, it was not unusual to catch a limit of Browns up to 24 inches. Caught lots of Rainbows in the Red River in the 18 inch range. Plan on fishing every day most of the day. I'll post pics as I catch them. Can't wait for them cool temps.


----------

